# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  wierd screeching static sound in my dream

## mauriciomb

hello, so i had a weird dream sort of... at around 6:00 a.m. in the morning i semi woke up because my brothers woke me up as he was getting ready to go to school. after around a minute i fell asleep again, and i had a dream that a very heavy mattress was on top of me and i couldn't move. But i can see my self from my left side in third person just laying there with my eyes closed. I then heard a weird static screeching sound that was very loud, and was getting louder. i then thought "you don't scare me" as if somebody was doing this to me as i was hearing  this weird sound. Then i woke up, still hearing the sound a bit but then eventually faded away. can anybody tell please tell me what this could mean, and if you had a similar experience. Thank you for your replies.  :smiley:

----------


## MorningView

It's a sign you're going insane.  Just kidding!  This is very common.  Google screeching static buzzing sound and lucid dreaming (or astral projection if you're more mystical) and you'll get many reports of this.  

There are different theories about why this happens.  Most basic is that you were gaining consciousness and experiencing hypnapompic imagery.  You may also hear a rushing wind-like sound or buzzing, and feel like you're vibrating.  It is definitely a sign you very close to entering a lucid dream.  Do not fear these sensations or have an excited reaction (which you didn't); allow yourself to relax and consciously enter a dream, then the static noise should cease.

Mystical theories will tell you that this is what happens when your mind, spirit, whatever, is in the process of separating from the body (astral projection or out-of-body experience) and going into a "higher" plane of existence. That would explain the weird sensations you had about perceiving your body from the outside.

Also, the sensation of feeling heavy and/or not being able to move often will precede these experiences. 

In many ways, your experience is a "textbook" case of what people experience.  Congrats!  I've experienced these things a number of times--the coolest was when I also heard a faint angelic choir-like singing off in the distance.  I tend to think these things are more lucid dream/hypnapompic stuff than anything mystical, though.

----------


## mauriciomb

the "your going insane" part got me a little spooked lol
thank you for the reply as this was my first time experiencing some thing like this, and spooked me a bit.
i have actually started meditating 3 days before this experience, and learning to see aura. although i don't know if this aura watching phenomenon is real. anyway thank you for some much needed answers  :smiley: 

hmm... come to think of it in my dream i also said "and he said" and then the screeching sound started. very weird O_o

----------


## gab

As _MorningView_ said, these are normal sounds you can hear when falling asleep or waking up. Normally, at that point you are very close to a lucid dream.

Sometimes these sounds leak into your dreams and become part of the plot. I had a few dreams that it was very windy outside (this was the sound of the strong wind you sometimes can hear), and once I heard a huge long thunder in a dream (this was also one of the sounds you can experience).

You are probably bocoming more aware of your body because of your studies and meditating.

If you would like to pursue lucid dreaming, check out the DV Academy to see if there is a class you would like to join. happy dreams ::alien::

----------


## Scionox

Yo.
It sounds actually pretty similar to the experience with sound i got yesterday at the end of the nap, haha,  but yeah, as everyone else stated those are normal and are some of those weird things that we can experience in dreams.  :wink2:

----------

